# No Vacuum - How do you clean couch cushions?



## cuttiebearmom (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm a no vacuum sort of mama. We have all hardwood and tile floors, I really don't like vacuums, dd1 & dd2 both hate them, we just use a broom (daily) and mop when necessary.

So my question is, what do you do to quickly clean off the cushions on your couch/chairs? Any good ideas? I've just been using a damp cloth but there are one or two spots where the cat LOVES to sit and it is difficult to get the hair off. Anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## Alohamelly (Jul 1, 2005)

For cat hair, I've always had great success with one of those little sticky rollers.


----------



## mothertoall (Dec 30, 2005)

the lint roller for prominent yuck on the cushions, sounds great...but what about taking them outside and giving them a good wack ? like beating a rug? I'm sure stuff collects inside the couch...but that you could just sweep it onto the floor and then sweep up!


----------



## saratc (May 13, 2006)

I use a lint brush, but the felt kind where the lint just sticks if you brush it one way then you brush it against your hand or a rag the other way to get the lint off. I have two long haired cats and it works great on upholstery for cat hair. It gets all massed onto the brush and I just pull off the gob with my other hand periodically and can work very quickly that way. The rollers would work, but you would constantly need to be peeling off the tape and it doesn't stick all that well when you have a lot of cat hair.


----------



## cuttiebearmom (Oct 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saratc* 
I use a lint brush, but the felt kind where the lint just sticks if you brush it one way then you brush it against your hand or a rag the other way to get the lint off.

I hadn't thought of those, thanks saratc!!!! I think my husband has one in with his suit, he only wears that once in a blue moon so I may sneak it for the cushions







.


----------



## shell_sea (Dec 6, 2006)

I use a bit of duct tape rolled around my hand with the sticky side out. quick and easy!

the lint brush is a good idea though..saves using up and throwing away the tape each time.


----------



## jlutgendorf (Aug 15, 2006)

If you have rubber dish washing gloves, put those on (with them dry of course) and run your hands over the furry areas.

An alternative is to go out and buy a cat groomer called the Zoom Groom. It's made of rubber and has giant soft teeth. Most cats really love it and the fur sticks to the groomer with static. You can also use it to get the fur off the couch. Just rub the teeth in circles over the area you want to clean. I do that with our area rugs and it works great!

~Julia


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

How about one of those little hand held vacuum?

That way you could still suck the dirt out of the cushions but at least do it outside where it would be less bothersome to your family.

Lint rollers are great but they just cant pull the grit out out the fabric.


----------

